# scopes?



## bblackmon19 (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a remminton 77 airmaster and it came with a scope and i tryed to set it up for about a week and gave up then i got a really nice winchester 4x32 air gun scope and i tryed to sight it but i cant get any good groupings everytime i get about 2 in a group the bb goes into another direction. My gun is a multi-pump. Any ideas of what to do or should i just keep trying.

the scope:http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/accessory.pl?accessory_id=1227


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

dont use bbs i had a crossman 760 shooting 1 inch groups at 30 yards got a 5000 pack of copper head primeres and cant hit a 6 inch target you have to buy true primeres for it to be worth it :beer: :beer:


----------



## deredden (Mar 27, 2007)

just got a new pellet gun and im trying to sight it in and the pellets always go in the bottom left corner no matter what i do. any advice?


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

adjust the mounts and rail or if you havent tried this use the windage and elevationknobs on the scope


----------



## deredden (Mar 27, 2007)

i did the windage and elevation to the max but still nothin. and how i do the mounts and rails?


----------



## deredden (Mar 27, 2007)

never mind it was just a lot of crappy shootin. now im dead-on-balls-accurate.


----------

